# Hablo castellano.



## jdenson

I teach ESL to people from Mexico and Central America and recently one of the students, from El Salvador, told me quite emphatically, “no hablo español, hablo castellaño”. I suspect that he was making some kind of political statement, but I’m not sure. Any ideas?

JD


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hi!
I'm afraid that this has been discussed many times in other threads. I advise you to check in Wikipedia. There is good explanation. 
May another forero provide you the link to that thread...I don't know how to do it.


----------



## cuchuflete

Here is one of the very many discussions Roi mentioned:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=77200


----------



## jdenson

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Here is one of the very many discussions Roi mentioned:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=77200


Cuchuflete, I appreciate your interest, but this thread, which deals with whether or not the varieties of Spanish spoken outside Spain are actually dialects. has nothing to do with my question. My student claims that he doesn't speak Spanish, but Castillian. Technically, of course, he's right. But why is it such an issue for him? 

JD


----------



## Maitxu

I guess it depends where you´re from. Even so.. I imagine that there is an explnation somewhere.....

I´m from the Basque country and most of us say hablo castellano.

And People from South America say they speak _castellano_ and we, in Spain, speak _español_.


----------



## Maitxu

See this below... do you understand it? I hope it helps

En España a menudo se usa la palabra _español_ al referirse a la lengua en contraste con lenguas extranjeras y la palabra _castellano_ cuando se compara con otras lenguas peninsulares, que también son españolas.


----------



## look

jdenson said:
			
		

> Cuchuflete, I appreciate your interest, but this thread, which deals with whether or not the varieties of Spanish spoken outside Spain are actually dialects. has nothing to do with my question. My student claims that he doesn't speak Spanish, but Castillian. Technically, of course, he's right. But why is it such an issue for him?
> 
> JD


Hi, the following thread is precisely about this topic: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=74342&highlight=castellano


----------



## gisele73

jdenson said:
			
		

> I teach ESL to people from Mexico and Central America and recently one of the students, from El Salvador, told me quite emphatically, “no hablo español, hablo castellaño”. I suspect that he was making some kind of political statement, but I’m not sure. Any ideas?
> 
> JD



Hi 

Well, "español" y castellano" are both the same, two names for the same language. A have a friend who lives in US and he has told me that some people ask him which of the two he speaks, because many of them think the Spanish we speak in America is "español" and the one spoken in Spain "castellano" (or the other way around, I can´t remember well), but the truth is both terms refer to the same language.


----------



## KingSix

I always thought that Castellano was a bit different then Spanish..


----------



## Laia

jdenson said:
			
		

> I teach ESL to people from Mexico and Central America and recently one of the students, from El Salvador, told me quite emphatically, “no hablo español, hablo castellaño”. I suspect that he was making some kind of political statement, but I’m not sure. Any ideas?
> 
> JD


 
From DRAE:

*español**, la**.*(Del prov. _espaignol,_ y este del lat. mediev. _Hispaniŏlus_, de Hispania, España).*1.* adj. Natural de España. U. t. c. s.*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Europa.*3.* m. Lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, hablada también como propia en otras partes del mundo.

*castellano**, na**.*(Del lat. _Castellānus_).*1.* adj. Natural de Castilla. U. t. c. s.*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta región de España.*3.* adj. Dicho de una gallina: De cierta variedad negra muy ponedora.*4.* m. Lengua española, especialmente cuando se quiere introducir una distinción respecto a otras lenguas habladas también como propias en España.*5.* m. Dialecto románico nacido en Castilla la Vieja, del que tuvo su origen la lengua española.*6.* m. Variedad de la lengua española hablada modernamente en Castilla la Vieja.(...)


I normally don't use the word "español", but I use "castellano". Not because of nothing, I learned this way.


This is what I usually hear when people discuss about this topic:

1- generally, _castellano_ and _español_ are synonymous

2- the best option is to use _castellano_... because there are other _spanish_ languages.


----------



## diegodbs

Aquí hay una página interesante sobre español/castellano. Y también un resumen del argumento y de la teoría, creo que ya reconocida y aceptada, de por qué la palabra "español" no se originó en España, sino al norte de los Pirineos y es, por tanto, de origen provenzal.

Según estudió Aebischer, el gentilicio "español" es la única palabra con la terminación "-ol" que se utiliza en nuestra lengua para referirse a los habitantes de un país.

¿Por qué los habitantes de un país/tierra/nación utilizan como gentilicio propio una palabra procedente de otro idioma? Opiniones, para todos los gustos.

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Lexikon%20der%20Linguistik/c/CASTELLANO%20o%20ESPA%C3%91OL.htm


----------



## Chal-Li

Jdenson, may be you student associates spanish to Spain (naturally) and he feels very attached to his country and doesn't want to have anything in common with Spain, except that we both speak in castellano (not spanish) because the castellano is more ancient than spanish. During the Reconquest the castellano was the language spoken in the kingdom of Castilla, Aragón... similar to catalán, gallego... When Spain was unified the official language chosen was castellano (I think it was something like that). I think it has a lot to do with the place you live.
Estás de acuerdo Maitxu? Te pregunto porque creo que tiene que ver mucho con lo que tu pusiste.
Corregidme si me equivoco en algo por favor.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Chal-Li

What I said is very well explained in the link that diegodbs posted before me. Sorry, I didn't read it before.


----------



## alvarezp

Yo lo he entendido así: Yo hablo un tipo de español, que es el castellano, puesto que proviene de Castilla.

Encontré esto en la Constitución Española:


> Artículo 3
> 
> El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. Todos los españoles tienen el deber de conocerla y el derecho a usarla.
> 
> Las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales en las respectivas Comunidades Autónomas de acuerdo con sus Estatutos.
> 
> La riqueza de las diferentes variantes lingüísticas de España es una herencia cultural que será objeto de respeto y protección especial.



Dice "lenguas españolas", confirmando mi concepto. Además, estas cuatro lenguas vienen de cuatro regiones, todas ellas, dentro de España.


----------



## Fernando

Por favor, leeos la referencia de diegodbs, que es muy buena. Resumiendo los mil hilos sobre el tema.

ESPAÑOL = CASTELLANO

Únicas veces en que NO debe emplearse "español":

- Cuando uno cree que el oyente se lo va a tomar a mal (que es por lo que la Constitución española lo recoge así).

Únicas veces en que NO debe emplearse "castellano":

- Cuando puede llevar a confusión con el dialecto de español que se habla en Castilla frente al asturiano, santanderino, etc.


----------



## jdenson

Many thanks for your very informative responses.

JD


----------



## Outsider

I think it's more customary to call the language "Castellano" in Latin America, and "Español" in Spain. I'm not sure where I heard this. But they usually mean the same, except in very specialized contexts (see the links above).


----------



## adonis

Bueno, Yo soy latinoamericano, De Nicaragua, y a mi me parece, que debido al tiempo en que Colonizaron la forma de hablar de los españoles era en Castellano, En españa dado a la integracion de esa lengua a nuestra tierra, creemos por dicho que hablamos Castellano, Lo cual hoy en dia se ha tomado como el español universal. Español de españa o Argentina, Cuba, Mexico, y Partes de Centroamerica, son los mismos si los hablamos sin jerga. O educadamente, osea sin cambiar su significado a figuraciones. Me explico? Pero es diferente el Castellano de America al De españa.


----------



## Laia

Hey! I've just realized the title in this thread is wrong... "hablo castella*ñ*o"... Oh God!   It's castellano, not castellaño!!  
hehehe

cheers
Laia


----------



## mora

Hello

Thanks you diegodbs, that website was very interesting, and explained things very well.  To the original question by jdenson, I do think the student was making a political statement, trying to express his country's independence from Spain, which could be considered El Salvador's 'founding nation' or 'imperialist oppressor', depending on your point of view. 

Mora


----------



## diegodbs

mora said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Thanks you diegodbs, that website was very interesting, and explained things very well. To the original question by jdenson, I do think the student was making a political statement, trying to express his country's independence from Spain, which could be considered El Salvador's 'founding nation' or 'imperialist oppressor', depending on your point of view.
> 
> Mora


 
I agree with you, the student was making a political statement. But, curiously enough, that student seemed to ignore that "castellano" is someone who lives in Spain (in a Spanish region), so if Spaniards were imperialist oppressors, so were Castilians.


----------



## mora

diegodbs said:
			
		

> I agree with you, the student was making a political statement. But, curiously enough, that student seemed to ignore that "castellano" is someone who lives in Spain (in a Spanish region), so if Spaniards were imperialist oppressors, so were Castilians.


 
You are absolutely correct! I do not think the distinction is valid, but I have heard the same sentiment from other latin americans. 

Mora


----------



## kizzi

Hi, i was taught that Castillano was standard spanish and espanol was a general term for spanish which refers to catalan, basque and griego. hope this helps.


----------



## Laia

kizzi said:
			
		

> Hi, i was taught that Castillano was standard spanish and espanol was a general term for spanish which refers to catalan, basque and griego. hope this helps.


 
No, anyway!
Catalan, Basque and Galician (not Griego!! that's Greek!!) are NOT Spanish. Can be considered _spanish languages_, but NOT Spanish!!


----------



## kizzi

I was taught, in college that the spanish languages (castilian, galician, basque and catalan) were spanish in that they are spoken in spain


----------



## Roi Marphille

kizzi said:
			
		

> I was taught, in college that the spanish languages (castilian, galician, basque and catalan) were spanish in that they are spoken in spain


It is better to use "languages spoken in Spain" or "...in the Kingdom of Spain" instead of "Spanish languages". These languages existed long before Spain, as we know it now, exists.


----------



## cuchuflete

kizzi said:
			
		

> I was taught, in college that the spanish languages (castilian, galician, basque and catalan) were spanish in that they are spoken in spain



Whoever taught you that was either sloppy with their English, or they didn't make precise that "spanish" was being used as an adjective to refer to a geographic or political entity.

It's like saying that spanish cuisine includes mariscos and legumbres.  Paraguayan cuisine includes the same.  

Sure, galego and asturiano are spanish languages, but that is not at all the same as being la lengua española/castellana.


----------



## jdenson

Laia said:
			
		

> Hey! I've just realized the title in this thread is wrong... "hablo castella*ñ*o"... Oh God!   It's castellano, not castellaño!!
> hehehe
> 
> cheers
> Laia


 How did that happen? If you look back to my original inquiry, castellano is spelled correctly, but in the first response the spelling changed to castella*ñ*o.
Very mysterious.

JD


----------



## Outsider

kizzi said:
			
		

> I was taught, in college that the spanish languages (castilian, galician, basque and catalan) were spanish in that they are spoken in spain


Kizzi, that's like saying that English, Welsh, Scottish Gaelic and Irish Gaelic are all English, in that they're spoken by Brits.


----------



## ampurdan

Well, Welsh, Scottish and Irish Gaelic are British languages, since they are spoken in the UK.

Galician, Basque and Catalan are Spanish languages since they are spoken in Spain (but they are not Spanish, only "castellano" is Spanish).

I think there's no equivalence in English to translate "castellano" when referring to Spanish. The word is just "Spanish". Just as there's no English word for "estadounidense", you must say "American"...


----------



## Eugens

ampurdan said:
			
		

> I think there's no equivalence in English to translate "castellano" when referring to Spanish.


Can't one say Castilian? I've seen this word used sometimes in the forums.


----------



## alcarma~~

Fernando said:
			
		

> - Cuando puede llevar a confusión con el dialecto de español que se habla en Castilla frente al asturiano, santanderino, etc.


 
jaja, no sabía que en Cantabria tuviéramos dialecto propio. Hombre, mi abuela fijo que sí, pero palabras como "Fúrgol" o "Leuro" (Euro) no valen como autóctonas, ¿no? jeje.


----------



## Roi Marphille

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Well, Welsh, Scottish and Irish Gaelic are British languages, since they are spoken in the UK.
> 
> Galician, Basque and Catalan are Spanish languages since they are spoken in Spain ...


Not agree with you my friend. 
Portuguese, Urdu, Arab, English...are also spoken in Spain but they are not _Spanish languages_. 
Catalan and Basque are spoken in France also. We must remember that South France is *homeland* of them.  They are not imported languages there. 
Catalan is spoken in Andorra and Sardinia (by colonisation though) as well. 
My point is that we may say that they are _Iberian_ languages even though Catalan and Basque are spoken at the other side of Pyrenees. 

PS: when Finland was part of Russia, was Finish a Russian language?


----------



## Outsider

I think that bringing nationalities into the equation will only confuse the issue. I used the word "English" above to refer to the language. I puposefully used "Brit" for the nationality.


----------



## alcarma~~

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Not agree with you my friend.
> Portuguese, Urdu, Arab, English...are also spoken in Spain but they are not _Spanish languages_.
> Catalan and Basque are spoken in France also. We must remember that South France is *homeland* of them.  They are not imported languages there.
> Catalan is spoken in Andorra and Sardinia (by colonisation though) as well.
> My point is that we may say that they are _Iberian_ languages even though Catalan and Basque are spoken at the other side of Pyrenees.
> 
> PS: when Finland was part of Russia, was Finish a Russian language?


 
Pues yo cre que sí que pueden ser llamadas lenguas españolas, ya no con connotación política de ningún tipo, simplemente porque son lenguas cooficiales de España y así se cita en la Constitución Española. Entiendo que a mucha gente no le gusta decirlo así. En tal caso siempre se puede recurrir a lo de "lenguas del Estado español", que queda como políticamente más correcto.


----------



## ampurdan

Roi, I've never said that they are only Spanish languages, I've said that they are Spanish languages because they are spoken in Spain. Of course Catalan and Basque are also spoken in other countries. Spanish is also spoken in other countries and that does not make it less Spanish a language.

(English, Arab, Portuguese, German etc. are talked also in Spain, but I think they have no sufficient significance by now).

Notice that Ireland is not in the UK, but its language, Irish Gaelic is spoken within the territory of the UK also, and that makes it a British language... Ok, you can say that Ireland is a British Island... But that's not what I referred by "British". Buff, every language is so vague...

Thank you Eugens for the entry... I thought that Castilian in English only referred to Castile. I will use it the same way I use it in Spanish from now on.


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Thank you Eugens for the entry... I thought that Castilian in English only referred to Castile. I will use it the same way I use it in Spanish from now on.


 
I thought the same


----------



## ampurdan

Outsider said:
			
		

> I think that bringing nationalities into the equation will only confuse the issue. I used the word "English" above to refer to the language. I puposefully used "Brit" for the nationality.


 
Well, I agree, Galician is not Castilian as Welsh is not English, but I don't think this was the question... We were discussing if Basque, Catalan and Galician may be deemed Spanish languages because they are (also) spoken in the Kingdom of Spain.


----------



## Roi Marphille

alcarma~~ said:
			
		

> Pues yo cre que sí que pueden ser llamadas lenguas españolas, ya no con connotación política de ningún tipo, simplemente porque son lenguas cooficiales de España y así se cita en la Constitución Española. Entiendo que a mucha gente no le gusta decirlo así. En tal caso siempre se puede recurrir a lo de "lenguas del Estado español", que queda como políticamente más correcto.


entiendo lo que quieres decir  , *pero* técnicamente el catalán y el basco no son lenguas españolas. Son lenguas originarias de un territorio que ahora está dividido en dos países (España, Francia) (+Andorra). Por lo tanto según ésto, técnicamente también son lenguas francesas hoy en día. Aunque sabemos que no son oficiales en Francia. Para mi son lenguas *habladas en. *Sería totalmente ilógico e erróneo que se dijera que en el País Vasco francés se habla una _lengua española_ llamada vasco. Lo mismo con el catalán en Francia. 
¿entendéis lo que quiero decir?


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, no sé si vale mucho la pena discutir sobre eso, pero la frase "el inglés es una lengua estadounidense" tiene sentido, ¿verdad? Se puede utilizar, ¿no? Pues de igual manera cabe decir que el catalán es una lengua española.


----------



## Outsider

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Well, I agree, Galician is not Castilian as Welsh is not English, but I don't think this was the question... We were discussing if Basque, Catalan and Galician may be deemed Spanish languages because they are (also) spoken in the Kingdom of Spain.


I suppose that could be what Kizzi meant in her second post, although her first one:


			
				kizzi said:
			
		

> Hi, i was taught that Castillano was standard spanish and espanol was a general term for *spanish* which refers to catalan, basque and griego. hope this helps.


...gave me a rather different impression.


----------



## Chal-Li

I think the problem comes when they refer to your local language (catalán, gallego, basque...) as spanish when spanish (castellano) is different from catalán gallego, basque...


----------



## alcarma~~

a ver, que sí, que sería rizar el rizo demasiado decir que el euskera o el catalán en Francia o en otros lugares son "lenguas españolas por ser cooficiales". quedaría monstruosamente mal. lo que pretendía decir es que me río de lo políticamente correcto. lo que está claro es que el chaval puertorriqueño le daba,o le intentaba dar, una connotación política a su frase. nunca diría "el catalán/euskera/gallego son lenguas españolas" sino, como tú bien dices, son lenguas que se hablan en España, además de regiones de Francia o en Andorra.
creo que este ejemplo es, para dar un poquito más de polemica (jejeje), como preguntarle a un valenciano o a un mallorquín, o balear, que no se me ofenda nadie, jeje, que si habla valenciano, mallorquín o catalán, a ver qué te responde.
es un poco tontería, la verdad, yo no creo que me ofendiera si me preguntan si hablo castellano o español, porque es un idioma, nada más.


----------



## Roi Marphille

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Bueno, no sé si vale mucho la pena discutir sobre eso, pero la frase "el inglés es una lengua estadounidense" tiene sentido, ¿verdad? Se puede utilizar, ¿no? Pues de igual manera cabe decir que el catalán es una lengua española.


no no estamos desviando del tema principal del thread, es un tema de adjetivos..
Lo siento pero continúo diciendo que... 
el inglés no es una lengua estadounidense. Es la principal lengua de EEUU pero no es originaria de allí por lo tanto, para mi no merece éste adjetivo. 

New York es una ciudad estadounidense.
El inglés es una lengua hablada en EEUU.
ésta es mi humilde opinión. Pero os entiendo.


----------



## Chal-Li

También depende de dónde seas. Estos temas causan más discusión en Cataluña y País Vasco que en Valladolid creo yo. Un sevillano nos diría "pero sobre que cohone estais discutiendo??"
Creo que habría que inventar palabras más precisas que diferenciaran lugar de procedencia, territorio en el que es hablado y oficialidad del idioma en cuestión. Mientras tanto nos liaremos a discutir los diferentes significados de las palabras ambiguas.


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, hay varias maneras de decir las cosas. Lo importante es que nos entendamos.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Chal-Li said:
			
		

> También depende de dónde seas. Estos temas causan más discusión en Cataluña y País Vasco que en Valladolid creo yo. Un sevillano nos diría "pero sobre que cohone estais discutiendo??"


Puede que tengas razón pero yo no quiero polémicas, de verdad. No es un tema político. Es un punto de vista. Es como entiendo uno el uso de los adjetivos.


----------



## alcarma~~

Gracias Chal-Li, has resumido todos mis argumentos. viva er beti


----------



## Roi Marphille

alcarma~~ said:
			
		

> Gracias Chal-Li, has resumido todos mis argumentos. viva er beti


manque pierda! 

ups..chat


----------



## ampurdan

Chal-Li said:
			
		

> También depende de dónde seas. Estos temas causan más discusión en Cataluña y País Vasco que en Valladolid creo yo.


 
¿Y?



			
				Chal-Li said:
			
		

> Creo que habría que inventar palabras más precisas que diferenciaran lugar de procedencia, territorio en el que es hablado y oficialidad del idioma en cuestión. Mientras tanto nos liaremos a discutir los diferentes significados de las palabras ambiguas.


 
El lenguaje humano siempre será ambiguo, siempre habrá nuevos significados añadidos a las palabras, si éstas son de uso corriente.


----------



## Chal-Li

Lo que quería decir con eso es que en Valladolid no creo que ni se cuestionen si hablan español ó castellano, aunque bueno este ejemplo no vale muy bien porque ellos son castellanos, pero bueno quería decir sólo que no en todos los sitios se busca tanto diferenciar los diferentes significados de español.


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, si te entendí perfectamente. Lo que no sé es a qué viene eso. Me parece evidente que la gente se va a preguntar más por un idioma allí donde es hablado...


----------



## Laia

Pero aquí estamos hablando de algo que dijo un americano castellanoparlante, no un vasco ni un catalán...


----------



## Chal-Li

Yaaa. Era por poner un ejemplo cercano de cómo afectan las circunstancias en las que vives a la importancia que le das a que incluyan tu idioma dentro de otro. Como incluir castellano en español. Nada más.


----------



## Fernando

alcarma~~ said:
			
		

> jaja, no sabía que en Cantabria tuviéramos dialecto propio. Hombre, mi abuela fijo que sí, pero palabras como "Fúrgol" o "Leuro" (Euro) no valen como autóctonas, ¿no? jeje.



Pues también tienes razón. Al fin y al cabo Santander era Castilla hasta ayer por la mañana.


----------



## Laia

jejeje...
Las lenguas como "entes" no existen. Lo que existen son dialectos. Los dialectos forman la lengua. ¿No? El castellano (idioma) es la suma del castellano (dialecto) que hablan los de aquí más el castellano (dialecto) de los de allá más el castellano (dialecto) de los de más allá...
Pasa lo mismo con todas las lenguas.


----------



## Alundra

Laia said:
			
		

> jejeje...
> Las lenguas como "entes" no existen. Lo que existen son dialectos. Los dialectos forman la lengua. ¿No? El castellano (idioma) es la suma del castellano (dialecto) que hablan los de aquí más el castellano (dialecto) de los de allá más el castellano (dialecto) de los de más allá...
> Pasa lo mismo con todas las lenguas.


 
No lo pillo, Laia,  ¿Me puedes aclarar lo que intentas decir?

Alundra.


----------



## Fernando

Estamos entrando en la logomaquia.

Los dialectos existen tanto como las lenguas. El español es un idioma con dialectos varios (castellano, mexicano, peruano, rioplatense, extremeño, andaluz...) y el andaluz de Sevilla no tiene nada (he dicho nada) que ver con el de Málaga, y así sucesivamente.

Pero esto empezó por lo de castellano o español. Repito. Son LO MISMO. Quien se sienta ofendido (en Gerona o en Querétaro) por lo de "español" que use "castellano". Para mí no tiene sentido pero me da igual.

Y cuando se hable del castellano como dialecto de Castilla (suponiendo que eso exista) llámese al idioma español y al dialecto castellano a los únicos efectos de entenderse.

Nota histórico-pedante: El español de América está importado por la sucesiva emigración de:

- Extremeños, que constituyeron gran parte de la primera hornada.
- Andaluces (Sevilla era el único centro de embarque)
- Vascos (desde Núñez de Balboa hasta las emigraciones del siglo XIX).
- Canarios (a montones, sobre todo a Venezuela)
- Catalanes (Cuba, por ejemplo)
- Gallegos (ni te cuento)

Aunque la mayor parte de esas regiones formaban parte de la Corona de Castilla (no del Reino de Castilla), actualmente no forman parte de las comunidades autónomas de Castilla-La Mancha, Castilla-León ni Madrid (ni Santander ni La Rioja).

Por otro lado, decidle a un leonés que él habla castellano y esperad a ver qué os cuenta.

Pero repito, llamadle como queráis.


----------



## Laia

A ver...
un dialecto es una manera característica de hablar un idioma en una región determinada.
Pensemos en el castellano como idioma. Hay diferentes dialectos, por ejemplo (ya sé que hay muchos más): el aragonés, el andaluz, el extremeño, el murciano y el canario.
Todos estos dialectos los entienden sus hablantes entre sí. Es decir, un aragonés entiende el castellano de un andaluz, un andaluz entiende el castellano de un extremeño, un extremeño entiende... etc etc.
Se entienden entre sí porque hablan la misma lengua, aunque dialectos diferentes. El castellano hablado en Castilla también es un dialecto: dialecto castellano del idioma castellano.

Bueno, lo que quiero decir es que nadie habla *el *castellano, sino que cada uno habla *su* castellano. Y es la suma de estos dialectos lo que forma el idioma.

Si no se me entiende, avisadme y lo vuelvo a pensar.


----------



## ampurdan

Aquí hay un gerundense que cree que los sinónimos tienen su razón de ser, en Cáceres y en Tegucigalpa.


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> Estamos entrando en la logomaquia.
> 
> Los dialectos existen tanto como las lenguas. El español es un idioma con dialectos varios (castellano, mexicano, peruano, rioplatense, extremeño, andaluz...) y el andaluz de Sevilla no tiene nada (he dicho nada) que ver con el de Málaga, y así sucesivamente.
> 
> Pero esto empezó por lo de castellano o español. Repito. Son LO MISMO. Quien se sienta ofendido (en Gerona o en Querétaro) por lo de "español" que use "castellano". Para mí no tiene sentido pero me da igual.


 
Fernando, he tenido que buscar "logomaquia" en el diccionario...  Y creo que tienes razón, estamos entrando en ella, aunque esto no significa necesariamente que estemos off-topic...

Sí, los dialectos existen tanto como las lenguas, mi idea era que lo que se habla son los dialectos, y que la lengua o el idioma sería el "sustrato" mmm... la "abstracción"... ufff no encuentro la palabra... pero vaya...¿me entendéis?

Partiendo de la base que estamos considerando "español" y "castellano" como sinónimos, y que podemos usar la palabra que queramos, yo he escogido "castellano", pero si lo queréis cambiar por "español" la idea sigue siendo la misma... ¿no?

A lo que me refería era a lo que ha dicho alcarma: "_jaja, no sabía que en Cantabria tuviéramos dialecto propio. Hombre, mi abuela fijo que sí, pero palabras como "Fúrgol" o "Leuro" (Euro) no valen como autóctonas, ¿no? jeje_".
Veo que obviamente ella no entiende por dialecto lo mismo que yo, pero bueno, llamadle como queráis... jeje... "yo ya me entiendo", si alguien más lo ha conseguido, pues... muy bien


----------



## Fernando

Laia said:
			
		

> Fernando, he tenido que buscar "logomaquia" en el diccionario...  Y creo que tienes razón, estamos entrando en ella, aunque esto no significa necesariamente que estemos off-topic...



¿Qué haríamos en WR sin las logomaquias?



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> Sí, los dialectos existen tanto como las lenguas, mi idea era que lo que se habla son los dialectos, y que la lengua o el idioma sería el "sustrato" mmm... la "abstracción"... ufff no encuentro la palabra... pero vaya...¿me entendéis?



Sí, te entiendo pero no estoy de acuerdo. Los dialectos aunque sean más cercanos siguen siendo una entelequia.



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> Partiendo de la base que estamos considerando "español" y "castellano" como sinónimos, y que podemos usar la palabra que queramos, yo he escogido "castellano", pero si lo queréis cambiar por "español" la idea sigue siendo la misma... ¿no?


 
Pues me parece fantástico. Yo le llamo una cosa u otra según me peta, el momento y la ocasión.


----------



## diegodbs

jdenson said:
			
		

> I teach ESL to people from Mexico and Central America and recently one of the students, from El Salvador, told me quite emphatically, “no hablo español, hablo castellaño”. I suspect that he was making some kind of political statement, but I’m not sure. Any ideas?
> 
> JD


 
Ésta era la pregunta que inició este hilo. Todos hemos contribuido un poco, y yo el primero, en ir desviando el tema hacia la conveniencia o no de que este idioma se llame español o castellano, sus ventajas o inconvenientes, sus razones lingüísticas o políticas, etc. etc.

Pero lo que decía jdenson era "I suspect that he was making some kind of political statement".

De todas las razones que uno pueda esgrimir para preferir un término a otro (profundas investigaciones históricas, costumbre en su país o en su pueblo, preferencias personales, usar las dos palabras dependiendo del contexto o la situación......) lo único que no me entra en la cabeza son los motivos políticos.

Jdenson sospechaba que ésa era la razón por la que el estudiante salvadoreño le dijo énfaticamente "yo no hablo español, hablo castellano". Yo también pienso que lo dijo por ese motivo pero, claro, no estuve allí para comprobarlo. Si el estudiante pensaba (como apuntó Jdenson poco después) que "español" podía sonarle a opresor político, ya no sé realmente si ese estudiante salvadoreño sabía de dónde procede el castellano (término que él parecía preferir). ¿Seguramente creía que los españoles, en general, fueron sus opresores políticos, pero los castellanos, en particular, no?

Cuanto más pienso en eso, más ridículo me parece este motivo político para preferir un término al otro.


----------



## cuchuflete

jdenson said:
			
		

> How did that happen? If you look back to my original inquiry, castellano is spelled correctly, but in the first response the spelling changed to castella*ñ*o.
> Very mysterious.
> 
> JD


 I changed the thread title, to get rid of the tilde.
The software only carries that change over to the title of the first post.

Another urban legend bites the dust.


----------



## ampurdan

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Another urban legend bites the dust.


 
Which one?


----------



## cuchuflete

El que el título original era Castellano, y no Castellaño


----------



## ampurdan

Ahora estoy perdido. ¿Que el título original era "castellano" es una leyenda urbana?


----------



## cuchuflete

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Ahora estoy perdido. ¿Que el título original era "castellano" es una leyenda urbana?


 Solamente en unos lugares castellanos de habla castellano--dialecto--y no en sentido de idioma Todavía no puedo captar el concepto del inglés como lengua estadounidense, hablado por los gringolandeses...


----------



## ampurdan

I'm sorry, Cuchu, but I still don't get you... I don't know if you're talking of the "ñ" in the former title or the content of the thread or what, when you talk about that urban legend who has bitten the dust.

I said that you should be able to say that English is an American language since it is spoken in the US and Portuguese is a Brazilian language since it is spoken in Brazil. Is it so strange? Can't I use "American language" as a synonym expression of "language spoken in the US"? I know it's not the best way to say it and that it is very ambiguous... 

Look, I give up. It's okay for me. English is spoken in the US and Catalan is spoken in Spain.

Pero dejadme usar castellano como perfecto sinónimo de español, que es como lo he usado toda mi vida y no creo que haya error en ello puesto que la lengua llamada español, da la casualidad que nació en Castilla (ni en León, ni en Andalucía, ni en Navarra, ni en Galicia, ni en Aragón, ni por supuesto en Cataluña, ni en Venezuela, ni en Cuba, ni en México, ni en Chile etc.).


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Ampurdan,

1- Urban legend...just a bad joke, best ignored.
2- "that English is an American language since it is spoken in the US and Portuguese is a Brazilian language since it is spoken in Brazil..."  There is an American language spoken in the EEUU, and it is a dialect of English.  So, strictly speaking, your statement is accurate, for the reasons you provide. However, to call English an American language sounds very strange in English. It tends to confuse geography with the origin of the language.  And, because it is almost never expressed this way, it's hardly worth much discussion.  The statement is not idiomatic

3- " Pero dejadme usar castellano como perfecto sinónimo de español..."  Totalmente de acuerdo contigo en esto.  Y si a un salvadoreño o gringo o Mainer se le apetezca buscar cinco pies al gato, y crear distinciones inexistentes y articficiales, pues nada.  Le dejo a su lengua politicamente correcto
 oscuro.


----------



## ampurdan

Tienes razón, no hay razón para decir que no se habla español, que se habla castellano, porque ambas palabras se refieren al mismo idioma en toda su extensión. No es que una sea el dialecto de una región y el otro

De todas formas, él es libre de llamarle como le dé la real gana dentro de las posibilidades que le brinda su propio idioma. Si él cree que llamarlo español es colonialista y que llamarlo castellano no lo es tanto, adelante. Al fin y al cabo, como bien muestra el link que nos ha proporcionado Diegodbs, sólo empezó a llamarse a ese idioma castellano a partir de la unión dinástica y la expansión colonial en el Nuevo Mundo (antes, el castellano no era español, era una lengua más dentro de la península ibérica). La lengua del proyecto colonizador fue llamada español. No es una invención tan gratuita y artificial esa distinción. Evidentemente que a la mayoría de la gente le importa un comino si están hablando español, castellano o latín ibérico adornado con arabescos... Pero también es cierto que no es exactamente lo mismo llamarlo de una forma que de otra. Cada uno tiene derecho a llamarlo como le dé la gana y de acuerdo a como perciba él el idioma. Incluso, puede llamarlo indistintamente de las dos formas.


----------



## diegodbs

Claro que no fue una invención ni gratuita ni artificial. Ya dijo Nebrija que "la lengua siempre fue compañera del Imperio" refiriéndose al latín, y a la nueva Gramática que él escribió.
Así se hacían y se hacen todavía las naciones. Y más en aquellos tiempos: una sola religión, una sola lengua. Era inevitable que el proyecto imperial español (recién nacido o naciente) necesitara su lengua, el español, mucho más grandilocuente que el humilde castellano.


----------



## ampurdan

Pues por ahí van los tiros.


----------



## perrodelmal

y no será simplemente que eso le enseñaron al chiquillo/mocoso/chamaco?

Digo, hasta miedo me da opinar, no vaya a ser que alguien me suelte una letanía y me regañe. Nunca he estado en El Salvador ni conozco salvadoreños pero de algo sí estoy seguro: de haber escuchado en la escuela la cantaleta de "hablamos castellano".

No sé por qué, ni idea tenía que podía ser considerado como "colonialista". Acá en México si decimos español, casi nunca escuché a nadie decir que habla castellano pero sí recuerdo que me lo enseñaron en la escuela y que yo pregunté ¿Y por qué castellano? y que me explicaron que la lengua era de Castilla y tan tan.

Lo que sí me he dado cuenta es que en la mayoría de los países Latinoamericanos se dice que hablan castellano en vez de español, aunque no estoy tan seguro que se haga (por lo menos no conscientemente) para evitar herir susceptibilidades.

Eso, que para mí SE ESTÁN AHOGANDO EN UN VASO DE AGUA.

Saludos


----------



## Roi Marphille

Fernando said:
			
		

> Pero esto empezó por lo de castellano o español. Repito. Son LO MISMO. Quien se sienta ofendido (en Gerona o en Querétaro) por lo de "español" que use "castellano". Para mí no tiene sentido pero me da igual.


Estoy de acuerdo con Fernando. Son lo mismo y también me da igual el cómo lo llamen.


----------



## Outsider

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Al fin y al cabo, como bien muestra el link que nos ha proporcionado Diegodbs, sólo empezó a llamarse a ese idioma castellano a partir de la unión dinástica y la expansión colonial en el Nuevo Mundo (antes, el castellano no era español, era una lengua más dentro de la península ibérica). La lengua del proyecto colonizador fue llamada español.


He lido en algún lugar que hasta el siglo XIX se suelía decir "castellano", y que sólo con la vaga nacionalista de ese siglo se empezó a usar más el término "español" para la lengua principal de España. Como este período coincide con la independencia de América Latina, creo que es posible que los latinos americanos simplemente no hayan adoptado el nuevo nombre, y por eso les suene raro llamar "español" a su lengua.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Outsider said:
			
		

> He lido en algún lugar que hasta el siglo XIX se suelía decir "castellano", y que sólo con la vaga nacionalista de ese siglo se empezó a usar más el término "español" para la lengua principal de España. Como este período coincide con la independencia de América Latina, creo que es posible que los latinos americanos simplemente no hayan adoptado el nuevo nombre, y por eso les suene raro llamar "español" a su lengua.


yes, what you say has sense. 
But I know that there is no _consensus_ between different nationalistic movements. Some Spanish nationalists prefer Spanish, some Castellano. Some Catalan nationalists prefer Spanish as well (source: www.vilaweb.com, del always write "espanyol" to refer the language) and some Castellano..I don't know about Basque nationalists and others.
This is a curious phenomenon. There is an explanation in Wikipedia about it.


----------



## Fernando

I can not avoid to ask you to look for "Andalucía" in the Spanish wikipedia. You will guess the language spoken in Andalucía is Spanish (in Spanish, español or castellano). No! It is "andaluz"!. Afterwards the author admits it is a dialect of Spanish. 

I am entitled to say I speak "Fernandian" ("fernandiano" if you want to say it in the Standard Spanish-Castilian-español-castellano language/dialect). 

Wow. this could explain why nobody understand me.


----------



## Fernando

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> This is a curious phenomenon. There is an explanation in Wikipedia about it.



I do not need wiki.

If you are a "Catalan nationalist" (I would use Catalan but it is the same for Basques, Galicians and cartageneros): 

1) If you say "castellano", you mean it is not proper at all in your region (I mean, nation). It is the language of the invader, oppresive Castille.

2) Some of them think it is not separative enough, so they use "español" , cause they are not Spain!, so "español" is the language of the invader, oppresive Spain. Of course, it is confusing with a Spanish nationalist (version 1) and you intend to disturb and disgust them, so you use "espanyol" (though they would be outraged if you use "Cataluña" or "Vascongadas" when speaking in Spanish).

If you are a "Spanish nationalist":

1) If you say "español", it is the language of all Spain, Catalonia included. The intention is clear enough.

2) If you say "castellano" you are hard-core "Spanish imperialist". Castille is the origin of Spain and it has formed the Spanish Empire, comprising Andalucía, Galicia, Aragón,... and maybe America, I do not know.

It is confusing because you can coincide with a "Castilian nationalist": Castille independent and so on.

Isn't funny?


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> Isn't funny?


 
I think it's a headache. So at the end, what is the conclusion? You can say whatever you want, it doesn't care, because always there will be someone who is going to get upset. Yes, today I'm especially optimistic  hehe

So, I think I'd like to learn Fernandian...  At the moment I've learned two words: _logomaquia_ and_ entelequia_.


----------



## Fernando

To me the conclusion is said before: Use "castellano" or "español" with no difference at all. I prefer "Español", possibly for the same reasons as diegobs, but I use "castellano" from time to time.

Well, I think Fernandian (1 speaker) is even more difficult than Chinese (1 b speakers). It is easy to enter in a SOLILOQUIO, speaking Fernandian.


----------

